

Over 700,000 Android devices activated each day - obviator
http://makingmoneywithandroid.com/2011/12/over-700000-android-devices-activated-per-day/

======
jr62
How are they tracking unique activations? IMEI numbers seems the most likely
possibility to me, but I wouldn't think Google would keep a list of all the
numbers on their servers.

~~~
obviator
IMEI most likely. They can transmit the number as a non-reversible hash (MD5
or similar), that way the number never gets sent or stored as plain text.

------
obviator
The graph of daily activations is pretty amazing. Based on current growth
rates, they should pass 1 million daily activations some time in 2012.

